# Oil light flashing??



## gpinjason

What exactly does the flashing oil light indicate? Mine started flashing Saturday after I went through the big water holes to clean the mud out from under the Brute... after a few minutes, all the water dried on the engine and it quit blinking... I'm hoping it's just an electrical connection getting wet... when it first started blinking, I shut it off and checked the oil and everything looked good... and I know the temperature indicator is actually on the display, and it wasn't blinking... 

Anyone have any suggestions? Is it just electrical? I need to get in there and re-dielectric grease everything again...


----------



## NMKawierider

Probably just a wet connection. If it had lost pressure, it would be on solid.


----------



## filthyredneck

I always thought the oil light is for the oil level... if it gets too low, I would think it would trigger it to come on. Have to consult the manual to verify though. My old SRA would flash the oil light & reverse light when I'd go deep with it. Havnt had anything but the reverse light come on with this bike though.


----------



## gpinjason

last time out my reverse light came on when I hit the water... this time the oil light... I sealed off the reverse light plug with dielectric grease and a little silicone... 

I checked the oil and it was slightly below the full mark, but that was as soon as I shut it off, so I'm sure oil was still in the top end draining back down...


----------



## islandlife

the oil light is for pressure. undo the conection for the oil pressure sensor, slap some diletric grease on it and you should be good.


----------



## gpinjason

islandlife said:


> the oil light is for pressure. undo the conection for the oil pressure sensor, slap some diletric grease on it and you should be good.


Where exactly is the sensor? I wanna make sure I don't miss it... tried looking for it in the service manual and couldn't find it..


----------



## gpinjason

i think I found it... is it right next to the oil filter? looking at the front of the engine, to the right of the filter?


----------



## islandlife

yup, just a single wire. blue or purple or something like that


----------



## drtj

mine started flashing at me once when i was doing a wheelie. I think i ran it up on the back rack & it stayed there a few seconds then it came on. turned it off put it on all 4's checked oil it was fine. started it back up no more problems. hope its just a connection


----------



## Rack High

drtj said:


> mine started flashing at me once when i was doing a wheelie. I think i ran it up on the back rack & it stayed there a few seconds then it came on. turned it off put it on all 4's checked oil it was fine. started it back up no more problems. hope its just a connection


drtj, wheelies cause the oil to pile up on the backside of the motor away from the oil pump. This triggers the oil light to come on as no oil is being picked up by the pump. If run too long in that condition, you're looking at internal engine damage IMHO.


----------



## gpinjason

drtj said:


> mine started flashing at me once when i was doing a wheelie. I think i ran it up on the back rack & it stayed there a few seconds then it came on. turned it off put it on all 4's checked oil it was fine. started it back up no more problems. hope its just a connection


well, considering the location of the little connector... I'm willing to bet it was from water... it's very low on the front of the engine.. I will be checking everything else out carefully also, but I'm 95% sure it just needs some dielectric grease....

and yes, I know that riding wheelies will cause the oil to run to the back of the engine, but I wasn't riding wheelies either... I just drove through a rack deep hole about 4 or 5 times to clean the mud outta my frame, tires, a-arms...


----------



## rmax

it is a pressure sensor, i put a direct presure gage on mine in line with the electric idle 45lbs- with any rpm added goes to 75lbs wide open 90+lbs. this tells me pressure is directly in time with rpm, an i never thought they would produce those kind of numbers, i have a extra presure guage thet i will do a test on to see what pressure has to be to put light out, an post later


----------



## gpinjason

cool, sounds good


----------



## blue beast

guess i need to check these also. i didnt grease them . something else goes on the to do list. check, check


----------



## NMKawierider

rmax said:


> it is a pressure sensor, i put a direct presure gage on mine in line with the electric idle 45lbs- with any rpm added goes to 75lbs wide open 90+lbs. this tells me pressure is directly in time with rpm, an i never thought they would produce those kind of numbers, i have a extra presure guage thet i will do a test on to see what pressure has to be to put light out, an post later


Hmmm..the book for the 06 750 says with the oil temp at 248 degrees and at 4000 rpm, it should be 62.6 psi and the pressure relief should keep it from going too much higher. I'm thinking if yours is getting to 90+, it might be stuck, which they say does happen. Carefull you don't wash-out a bearing. That's why you don't see too many high pressure pumps any more.


----------



## rmax

nmkawierider said:


> Hmmm..the book for the 06 750 says with the oil temp at 248 degrees and at 4000 rpm, it should be 62.6 psi and the pressure relief should keep it from going too much higher. I'm thinking if yours is getting to 90+, it might be stuck, which they say does happen. Carefull you don't wash-out a bearing. That's why you don't see too many high pressure pumps any more.


i had the pressure relief as well as the oil pump apartnot long ago when replaceing chains, that when i installed the direct pressure gauge, every thing look good at that time, may need to replace relief an see if it comes down


----------



## futboller04

Any chance the oil pump is/was bad? I've got a the pressure light blinking on my 04 700. Seems like the connection check is easier, but I haven't been through water in 6+ months, so I'm inclined to believe the oil pump is bad.


----------

